# Pic of Tiger news conference



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Here's an excerpt from his statement released today. I cannot tell you how strongly I agree. I fvking HATE the media and the cult of celebrity. Anyways, here's Tiger:

"But no matter how intense curiosity about public figures can be, there is an important and deep principle at stake which is the right to some simple, human measure of privacy. I realize there are some who don't share my view on that. But for me, the virtue of privacy is one that must be protected in matters that are intimate and within one's own family. Personal sins should not require press releases and problems within a family shouldn't have to mean public confessions."

He knows he screwed up. Elin will either forgive him or she won't. Other than maybe a few retainers/employees, who does this affect in real life? Oh, a couple hundred media scum, well I don't think I care if they don't have a job tomorrow.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Keto. I agree with you to some measure. But I have little sympathy for these rich athletes that don't mind reveling in the benefits of being treated like a god for being good at sports. You take the good with the bad. You realize that to some degree there will be those fans that will idolize you for what you do and will buy the products you endorse, etc.
But then your life will be under scrutiny when you screw up. Now I'm a 
tiger fan but I'm getting a little fed up with his whining and sniveling
He displayed himself as a childish tantrum club throwing moron this year whenever the ball didn't go where it was suppose to. There were many other very respected and classy golfers out there that don't ever exhibit this behavior. He's the greatest golfer in the sport today, I wish he'd show a little more respect for the game.
And now he's experienced the scrutiny of the media just like any other big celebrity will when they screw up.
They jumped on Clinton, they jumped on Swaggart and on and on. This is his life he better learn to deal with it. The media isn't going away. Hell, even Letterman had more class than Tiger.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Keto. I agree with you to some measure. But I have little sympathy for these rich athletes that don't mind reveling in the benefits of being treated like a god for being good at sports. You take the good with the bad. You realize that to some degree there will be those fans that will idolize you for what you do and will buy the products you endorse, etc.
> But then your life will be under scrutiny when you screw up. Now I'm a
> tiger fan but I'm getting a little fed up with his whining and sniveling
> He displayed himself as a childish tantrum club throwing moron this year whenever the ball didn't go where it was suppose to. There were many other very respected and classy golfers out there that don't ever exhibit this behavior. He's the greatest golfer in the sport today, I wish he'd show a little more respect for the game.
> ...


I don't know that I agree that he's whining and snivelling, haven't seen that. In what respect has he not shown class, vis a vis his current situation? He hasn't really said much at all. Of course the media scrutiny is intense, it's what society *is* these days, and what I was saying I hate. As far as *I'm* concerned, he need never acknowledge ANYTHING to do with his private life. That doesn't mean we won't know about it, just that there's no requirement for him to comment.

I DO STRONGLY agree that he needs to have better control of himself on the golf course....he threw a club and hit someone recently, I was very disgusted....it was the first time he hit someone, but his club throwing/pounding, called 'intensity', isn't cool at all.

:wave:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

As for his lack of class I was mainly referring to his golf course antics. As for his sniveling I was mainly referring to his plead for privacy. Although I agree that he deserves privacy in his current matter, the reality is that its not going to happen. He isn't the only celebrity to suffer this.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Here's an excerpt from his statement released today. I cannot tell you how strongly I agree. I fvking HATE the media and the cult of celebrity. Anyways, here's Tiger:
> 
> "But no matter how intense curiosity about public figures can be, there is an important and deep principle at stake which is the right to some simple, human measure of privacy. I realize there are some who don't share my view on that. But for me, the virtue of privacy is one that must be protected in matters that are intimate and within one's own family. Personal sins should not require press releases and problems within a family shouldn't have to mean public confessions."
> 
> He knows he screwed up. Elin will either forgive him or she won't. Other than maybe a few retainers/employees, who does this affect in real life? Oh, a couple hundred media scum, well I don't think I care if they don't have a job tomorrow.


I would agree. I would also point out that there are tons of people (including myself) that don't give a flying phuck what Tiger Woods does in his own house, or in this particular matter, on the golf course either.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know I don't give a crap who any of them are doing, but man, when you aspire to THAT kind of fame and fortune? You gotta know that you give up your right to privacy and that people will be waiting for you to F*ck up. The media likes nothing more than for the mighty to fall. the real losers here are his family having to put up with that crap. With his kind of dough you'd think he'd just pay for some high class call girl or something. I don't feel sorry for him one bit.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I'M a big Golf nut myself. when my back permits, i can play over 100 rounds a summer so naturally, always been a Fan of Tiger...Now, this situation, it was bound to happen. the guy is under scrutiny 24hrs a day. His wife, Even been a Sweedish Top Model, and she's hot, realy hot, is Tiger's first one...seriously. He paractice abstinence until late 20's to conentrat on Golf. So they say.

They say a man can never be satisfied...it's in his nature to go "hunt". yeah yeah yeah. BS. If Tiger had 2 mistress at the same time, means one thing, he did'nt give a shit about Miss Wood basicaly. It might be my old fashion values, but when you love your wife...you don't go looking for some loving somewhere else. 

He got caught, and got some asswoopin basicaly, and he deserved it. As for the Privacy, BS, the day you accepted your first PGA check, you became public property, a private life is out of the question after that i'm afraid.

Like Starbuck said...we don't give a hoot who tiger's banging, but his family is the one who gets the backlash realy. Celebrities should not be permited to have a kids or get married basicaly. they ALL screw up.

Now Miss Wood will get 550$ million and will most likely go back to sweeden, golf ain't to popular there for some reason.. 

Like a reporter said, The Crime is not cheating on your wife..it's getting CAUGHT by your wife..LOL But seriously, Tiger is a Stanford graduate, how stupid do you have to leave over 500 texte message on your cell phone, and leave the thing around the house for anyone to pick up and check it!....realy!..Tiger!...

In the end.if you're willing to do the crime...get ready to do the time.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> I'M a big Golf nut myself. when my back permits, i can play over 100 rounds a summer so naturally, always been a Fan of Tiger...Now, this situation, it was bound to happen. the guy is under scrutiny 24hrs a day. His wife, Even been a Sweedish Top Model, and she's hot, realy hot, is Tiger's first one...seriously. He paractice abstinence until late 20's to conentrat on Golf. So they say.
> 
> They say a man can never be satisfied...it's in his nature to go "hunt". yeah yeah yeah. BS. If Tiger had 2 mistress at the same time, means one thing, he did'nt give a shit about Miss Wood basicaly. It might be my old fashion values, but when you love your wife...you don't go looking for some loving somewhere else.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA and if polygamy was legal and the governments and churches stayed out of the bedroom this would be a non-issue 9kkhhd

This is also why I don't believe in pre-marital chastity. Until you have "been" around you will never honestly know about what's around. All you end up doing is convincing yourself of the lie the rest of your marriage. That or what happened with one of my ex's parents, whos "mom" never ever ever had sex with her "dad" resulting in her having been adopted instead. Kinda a raw deal to find out AFTER the wedding  and then be stuck for it.

Anyways, whats the big deal. He had a squabble with the wife, he was chocked up with tears in his eyes, he only leaned over to adjust the fan for some fresh air and veered into a tree, all quite normal things to do. :rockon2: SEE I can speculate too!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> HAHAHAHA and if polygamy was legal and the governments and churches stayed out of the bedroom this would be a non-issue 9kkhhd



kkjwpw
Ahhahahah! You know, knowing what I do about women, I don't know why ANY of you would ever want more than one of us? It's hard enough to keep one happy isn't it? :wave:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> kkjwpw
> Ahhahahah! You know, knowing what I do about women, I don't know why ANY of you would ever want more than one of us? It's hard enough to keep one happy isn't it? :wave:


I've been saying this for quite sometime. I've played in bands where other members have jumped on anything that moved and my wife has seen this. I told her I also see the stress they go through trying to keep all these girl friends from bumping in to each other. I don't believe this behavior is inherent in all men. Some of us don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> kkjwpw
> Ahhahahah! You know, knowing what I do about women, I don't know why ANY of you would ever want more than one of us? It's hard enough to keep one happy isn't it? :wave:


Words of wisdom. ..pay attention here, boys.:smile::smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> kkjwpw
> Ahhahahah! You know, knowing what I do about women, I don't know why ANY of you would ever want more than one of us? It's hard enough to keep one happy isn't it? :wave:


Oh man...ain't that the truth...i cheated on a woman ONLY ONCE, and i was in my early 20's and even then, after it...i was like ..OH MAN..no sex is worth all the trouble it caused after it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..some more news in Wood's affaire, their seems to be a THIRD woman now involved. Tiger gave his wife 5 million in a transfer early this week to calm her down, this was confirmed on CNN, and has offered her 20 million to STAY with him for his "image" of a family man....huh...Dude, i think your "image" of a family man is pretty gone right now.

Now, it seems Mr Wood had his lady sign a Prenuptial agreement, she would get 20 millions after 10 years of marriage. Now, rumors are, there was a claus, guess what it was!...CHEATING..if he was caught cheating, the agreement was canceled basicaly. No wonder he's trying to get her to stay.

JESPER PARNEVIK who introduced tiger to his wife had a press thingy saying he was dispapointed about tiger, he tought he was a better man, and he appologize to his wife and family for introducing her to Tiger..

This will turn into a movie..i'm sure..LOL and title will surely be..
*
TIGER GOT WOOD * kqoct


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I was wondering why his game was off this year... a little distracted maybe? 

agreed on hard enough to keep one women happy thing


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tiger woods' private life is none of my business.

-dh


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...tiger woods' private life is none of my business.
> 
> -dh


At least now we have confirmation he's human and not some Goverment experiment to create a super athlete..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...tiger woods' private life is none of my business.
> 
> -dh


Correct. For all the assorted endorsements and commercials he does, I can't think of one where his image as a "family man" is key to the marketing.

Still, yet one mor reason why big ticket clients start to think that maybe Telus' use of hapless (but photogenic) animals, or the California Raisins, or the animated Mini-Wheats guy (and his buddies Snap, Crackle, and Pop), are the way to go when it comes to advertising campaigns.

You just never know when a celebrity is going to do something problematic. They become celebrities because they are willing to take risks. The big question is whether they take the sort of risks that your product's image can tolerate.

Of course, as the Alexander Keith's guy with the sideburns aptly demonstrated, you don't have to be a celebrity to cause problems with the advertiser's image. Next thing you know, we'll find out that the little kid who goes "zoom-zoom" in the Mazda ads murdered his family with a Skil-saw or that the guy who comes out of the tub to renovate the bathroom in those Rona ads is a pimp and crack dealer when he's not landing bit parts in ads, or that the guys who complain about the TD bank were actually bag men for Karlheinz Schreiber.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Correct. For all the assorted endorsements and commercials he does, I can't think of one where his image as a "family man" is key to the marketing.
> 
> Still, yet one mor reason why big ticket clients start to think that maybe Telus' use of hapless (but photogenic) animals, or the California Raisins, or the animated Mini-Wheats guy (and his buddies Snap, Crackle, and Pop), are the way to go when it comes to advertising campaigns.
> 
> ...


Your funny Mark.... Thing is that eventually Tiger will look like one of those California Raisins spending all that time in the sun. I have no interest in his public live either but was glad the hear that he wasn't all hopped up on Vermouth when he ventured out on to the street.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nicely put Mark. 



mhammer said:


> or that the guys who complain about the TD bank were actually bag men for Karlheinz Schreiber.


I've always had my suspicions about those ole bastards! 9kkhhd


----------



## Morbo (Aug 26, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Correct. For all the assorted endorsements and commercials he does, I can't think of one where his image as a "family man" is key to the marketing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh6hXgQcr7c


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

People are really naive to look up to super rich athletes as role models, especially if that "looking up" involves putting the athlete on a pedestal of perfection. People mess up all the time (from all walks of life) and especially when they are married AND filthy rich (more temptation), so it's no surprise to me this has happened. However, with Tiger, it's a bit different. 

What's apparent is that fame, celebrity, advertising and endorsements, etc. are based on a facade-> images of what people want to be, and not who they actually are or are capable of being. The stark reminder of this is what really makes people feel angry and ripped off. It's those people that think Tiger owes them some sort of explanation or whatever.

I, personally, have never liked Tiger Woods. I've always found him to be full of it, one way or another. The situation he's in now just proves it. His willingness to live and project a lie (a lie projected so far from the truth) this long makes him heartless and calculated, and all this business about prenuptial rewrites, etc. makes me feel sorry for him that his married life is a sham too...merely good business.

Is Tiger a good role model? I doubt it...All I know is he's a great golfer, and that's it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i always looked up at Tiger as a Pro Golfer, not a "person". We can't deny the fact that he IS THE golfer of our time, if not of all times. What he's done on a golf course as never been done before him basicaly. I'm a golfer myself, when my back permits, and man, I guess you got to play golf to amdire his skills. He can makes shots basicaly that will take your breath away and go WTF?...and i can't even recall how many of those moment i've seen him make those kinda shots. 

We can't take away the fact that he brought Golf to the mainstream...and the PGA might have died of a slow death if not for Tiger.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> Well..i always looked up at Tiger as a Pro Golfer, not a "person". We can't deny the fact that he IS THE golfer of our time, if not of all times. What he's done on a golf course as never been done before him basicaly. I'm a golfer myself, when my back permits, and man, I guess you got to play golf to amdire his skills. He can makes shots basicaly that will take your breath away and go WTF?...and i can't even recall how many of those moment i've seen him make those kinda shots.
> 
> We can't take away the fact that he brought Golf to the mainstream...and the PGA might have died of a slow death if not for Tiger.


There is no question that he saved the whole industry. He is single handedly responsible for the quadruple increase in green fees across the globe. There was a day that you could walk in to any golf course of your choice with a bag of rusting clubs and throw down $5.00 and go for a round of golf with your bro's. 

Now if you show up with anything less than $1500 worth of clubs in your $300 bag and $50 for a round, you will be laughed out of the parking lot. Thanks Tiger, we luv ye.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

These days, you don't have much of a Golf kit for 1500$...a good drive will get you 550$, good irons, 1400$, 3 Wedges 500$, putter, 175$......more like 2500$.

But i'm lucky, membership here is around 1700$ so not to bad.



GuitarsCanada said:


> There is no question that he saved the whole industry. He is single handedly responsible for the quadruple increase in green fees across the globe. There was a day that you could walk in to any golf course of your choice with a bag of rusting clubs and throw down $5.00 and go for a round of golf with your bro's.
> 
> Now if you show up with anything less than $1500 worth of clubs in your $300 bag and $50 for a round, you will be laughed out of the parking lot. Thanks Tiger, we luv ye.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> These days, you don't have much of a Golf kit for 1500$...a good drive will get you 550$, good irons, 1400$, 3 Wedges 500$, putter, 175$......more like 2500$.
> 
> But i'm lucky, membership here is around 1700$ so not to bad.



kqoct not too bad he says. We are a family of 4 and that is 11 months food budget for us!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct not too bad he says. We are a family of 4 and that is 11 months food budget for us!


ot worst then some having 10 LP's or 8 different amps realy. And Golf keeps me in shape..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Tiger*

Cheetah woods family Picture


----------



## neptune46 (Nov 17, 2009)

this is funny!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

News today is that Mr Woods has announced that he is out of golf until further notice.

I never suspected that he was a sex machine but it appears he was insatiable. Naughty boy.




> Tiger Woods is taking an "indefinite break" from golf to save his marriage, according to a statement posted on the golfer's website.
> 
> "I need to focus my attention on being a better husband, father, and person," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> News today is that Mr Woods has announced that he is out of golf until further notice.
> 
> I never suspected that he was a sex machine but it appears he was insatiable. Naughty boy.


:bow: OMG he has just become a hero to me!! Never ever liked golf, never paid attention to Tiger; and now to find he is Don Juan reincarnate and OMG that is just too awesome!! Maybe GOLF is something I should have paid more attention to!!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i guess if you got everything Tiger has, meaning the ability to be anywhere in the world he chooses, a private jet and away you go, as money is not an issue, he has star status, and there are women that are attracted too that.

You have to realize if Tiger was a nobody and met these women in a bar or wherever, the most he might get a handshake.

These 10 women knew he was married with a child and decided, that didn't matter, and also u have too think they had something else in mind, meaning there future. If anyone is pregnant , they are set for life.

I am very surprised how stupid he was, too think he could do all this and not get caught.. leaving a message on a answering machine.
Too bad for his wife and Child.

Rick


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow..jsut read an article on this again...15 000$ for a girl for a night..from Sat evening to Sunday noon. Man, what can she do that's worth 15 000$..LOL. And the WORST THING..is that he would get 2 to 3 girls at a time!...how much of a dumd ass can you be NOT to think this will get out eventually. 

Huh..can anyone say Charlie Sheen?!..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll tell you what someone can do for $15k that would likely be appreciated by the "customer". They can keep their mouth shut.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Word now is his wife is filing for divorce. What a total mess he has made of his whole career and image for a little extra on the side. Dumb ass.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I'll tell you what someone can do for $15k that would likely be appreciated by the "customer". They can keep their mouth shut.





GuitarsCanada said:


> Word now is his wife is filing for divorce. What a total mess he has made of his whole career and image for a little extra on the side. Dumb ass.



+1 Mark and yes Scott, he really did toss it in the toilet eh. I have read a couple articles that make allusions, but I do have a very good Swedish friend and having her the allusions make more sense. I have to simply say that, the mentality of the Swedish people that I have seen/met through her is a lot more cut-n-dry than the mentality of North Americans. Woe to those that piss my dear Nilli off XD because when mad she really is a terror. Knowing this, when I read in articles "she is wanting to know the full story to know how much to take from him" type comments I so understand that viewpoint and yea Tiger is Toast hahahaha.

As to his carer, it will happen again. Most US people (group psychology not individuals) appear to have a 2 or 3 month attention span if the history of "numb-skulls that do silly things" and how fast US people forget about them is any indicator, and by next summer I think most people will have forgotten this for the most part  As to the rest of the planet ... well, I think many would simply shrug and go watch him play anyways; I mean, entertainment is entertainment is entertainment ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No surprise if he gets divorced. My wife would cut my throat in my sleep, Tiger gets off lucky :wave:

I'm glad for him that he hasn't subjected himself to any direct media scrutiny (press conferences, interviews etc). I seriously hope he never comments directly at all. Hope we see him on the golf course in the near future.

"OMG he has just become a hero to me!! Never ever liked golf, never paid attention to Tiger; and now to find he is Don Juan reincarnate and OMG that is just too awesome!!"

I share a wee touch of envy :bow:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..ABC News has reported that Tiger's wife is asking for a Divorce..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*tiger*

My thoughts are, he will always make millions, as most people say, its there business leave them alone.
if he had been caught with drugs, then i think he would drop like a hot potato.

His wife will end up with Millions, already Bought a house, back in her country.
'You can't blame her at all... if he had an affair with one women then maybe just maybe they might have had a chance... But 10 plus
The guy has a real problem, and will pay the big price by being a part time Dad.
It got too be very hard on the kids, you know how mean kids are..they will say anything

Rick


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I was his wife, I'd dump him too. Keep in mind that at a certain point, she will not be able to travel around with the kids (unless she chooses to ignore them and simply have a nanny do the work, or decide that education is unnecessary). And since his "work" requires that he travel regularly, she will be in the constant position that she won't know if he's cheating on her...yet again. Then you have to figure that even if Tiger were to do an about-face and become as pure as the driven snow, there is an entire tabloid and "reality TV" (e.g., TMZ) industry that would follow him to the ends of the earth to get compromising photos, and fake stories that they were unable to get actual photos or evidence of. 

Not to mention all the young women who would like their resumé to include the tidbit that they were also on his list of "nocturnal hostesses". Comedian Franklin Ajaye used to do a bit about how easy it was to attract women once you're married, because they would all start wondering "What's he got that she wants him? Must be something special." Now, with the list of presumed "friends" growing longer, there is undoubtedly a contingent that will be attracted to him just because of it, and make it all the more difficult for him to either resist their offers, or provide at least demonstrable and persuasive evidence that he is doing so.

No matter how much they would both like to have things repaired, and no matter how much Mr. Woods wishes to and claims to have mended his ways, all of that is an enormous source of strain for any relationship to be under. They should just split amicably and work out civil child-custody/care arrangements. If 6 years of boring celibacy from now, all is forgotten, and he and his wife still have feelings for each other, fine. But in the meantime, he's done irreparable harm, and should just accept it, make arrangements, and move on so that he doesn't do any more.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Being an avid golfer when I'm not around my guitars, I am a huge Tiger fan (honestly, have you seen what he does on the golf course) and am disappointed to see this happen. However, I don't have any sympathy for Tiger in this matter. He made the choices, and now he's gotta deal with the consequences - and the media scrutiny because of his stature. 

Who I'm concerned for is his kids. Being the sons and daughters of someone so famous, they're going to be different, but this whole escapade will make it worse. They'll never be able to talk about their mommy to other children, because it'll most likely be a nanny or even Tiger's next wife (assuming of course, he gets one). 

There's even other repercussions on Tiger's end. Many people are talking about this as the end of his run to break Jack's major championship record - I didn't think he was going to break it before all of this - and I think they're right. His on-course focus and drive won't be affected, but the people around him sure will. Many of his peers on the Tour have already denounced him and/or condemned his actions, which will surely lead to an even greater desire on their part to defeat him on the course. 

Tiger's going to have to hold some kind of press conference or public confession before he comes back to golf, as much as he doesn't want to. Before people are going to take him seriously again, he's going to have to come clean. If he doesn't do this, it might have serious consequences on which tournaments he gets invited to. Think about Augusta National - a golf course so traditional that black men were not allowed to be members until Tiger himself won the Masters Tournament, and so traditional that women are still not allowed membership. They don't want a circus sideshow during their tournament, which by the way, is guaranteed such viewership on TV that by decree of the Masters Committee, networks are only allowed 4 minutes of commercials to every hour of golf coverage during the Tournament. Think about the Super Bowl's commercial to coverage ratio. I'd say it's probably 50-50, or maybe even 60-40 towards commercials. The Tournament carries huge significance.

What if he comes back for the 2010 Masters and there are women in the galleries with signs that proclaim: "I Slept With Him Too"? Imagine if he wins the most traditional tournament in golf in one of the most right-wing settings in America with that kind of stuff around! The green jackets at Augusta National would be pulling their hair out; they don't want to have to employ extra crowd control to handle possible embarrassment that Tiger brings with him!

The point I'm trying laboriously to get to is that Tiger will come with baggage now, and the fact that there has never been a "cheater" in golf before. All golfers up to this point (with the exception of people like John Daly) have been very family-oriented fathers. Think of it kind of like Sarah Palin - she was this right wing, "family values" governor with a sparkling image.... Until it hit the papers that her teenage daughter was pregnant. Now, wherever she goes, that baggage will come with her. Something similar is going to happen to Tiger.

I actually look at this whole "Tiger violates the tradition of golf" thing a little differently. Shame on Tiger for getting trapped in this whole thing, but DOUBLE shame on GOLF for making one man so important. Of course he's going to hold some significance because he's so damn good, but building him up to be this immortal being that only exists to bring average golfers a viewing spectacle is just a recipe for disaster. If I was a betting man, I would be willing to bet a lot of money that the television ratings for the 2010 major championships will be a heck of a lot lower than the ones in 2009. Why? Tiger is not playing. Bad for Tiger, bad for Tiger's kids especially, and really bad for the golf world - Tiger, please resist next time. :wave:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nohtanhoj said:


> The point I'm trying laboriously to get to is that Tiger will come with baggage now, and the fact that there has never been a "cheater" in golf before. All golfers up to this point (with the exception of people like John Daly) have been very family-oriented fathers.


Arnold Palmer was known for his skill and capacity as a swordsman, if you get my drift. Just thought I'd throw in that minor correction.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

keto said:


> *Arnold Palmer* was known for his skill and capacity as a swordsman, if you get my drift. Just thought I'd throw in that minor correction.



Hey thanks for putting a name to the memory! All I could recall was the blond hair, white teeth, and tan and white vertical stripped shirt kqoct



**Edit, no idea why I recall him in stripes, google shows he is a solid colour shirt wearer!


----------

